# How did you go through it?



## TransformerRobot (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey anybody on here who bought the Sega consoles before Sega's hardware days were over.

When Sega became a third-party software developer and publisher, and you had to buy non-Sega consoles in order to play new Sonic games, how did you deal with the transition?

I'm asking this because I fear for the worst for Nintendo if the Wii U doesn't work out, and I need to know how to be able to transition to Sony and Microsoft consoles without feeling sick (I have a special attachment to Nintendo that's practically gotten emotional, maybe a little obsessive).


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

...I bought the consoles that Sonic and Thunder Force moved on to. I didn't need to adjust to anything. It's like how I bought a 360 for DoDonPachi. If you want the games you buy the system. If Nintendo fails (lol not gonna happen), you'll be alright.


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 12, 2013)

I avoided all Sonic games that weren't on Sega. In fact i avoided all Sonic games that weren't the traditional 2D side scroller format. The only Sonic games i have that aren't on sega are the new Sonic 4 episodes 1&2 on PS3 which were ok. When i think of Sega or Sonic, i will always remember it as the traditional 2D. I didn't go for any of that sonic racing or whatever it is. Console transitions are painful, but you eventually get over it.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 12, 2013)

I promised myself that I would never recount those dark and horrid days...


----------



## Ketsuo (Aug 12, 2013)

I was never too big of a Sega fan so I just bought the games I wanted of theirs when they came out on other consoles.  If the Wii U ends up being a loss for Nintendo I wouldn't worry about them going 3rd party.  At the worst I think they'd just stick to handhelds but I imagine they might just make another console anyways.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 12, 2013)

NOTHING
I kept on playing my dreamcast, I kept on buying the games


----------



## Runefox (Aug 12, 2013)

I just bought Sega games. Well. The ones that were good.

It's not about the hardware the games are played on, at least it isn't anymore. The differences in hardware nowadays are so slight that it really doesn't matter. It's like saying that a certain movie series can only be on DVD and nothing else, or a certain TV show only on a certain channel. It's not the hardware we love, though it's so iconic because it gives us access to what we *really* love - The games. It's a lesson learned perhaps the hard way, and perhaps it's a lesson that can only be taught through such an event as the loss of Sega as an independent hardware manufacturer. But at the same time, look at how Sega has evolved today - They're publishing games for every platform, and their games are reaching a wider audience than ever.

The loss of the Dreamcast so early in its life was tough, and so was the notion that Sega wouldn't be manufacturing hardware anymore. However, in the long run, that didn't really change anything. We're all still playing Sega games today.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

It'd be odd playing Mario on Playstation or Zelda on XBox. Kirby on PC? The Mods? No no ZELDA on PC. The fucking mod dungeons!!! THE FUCKING MOD DUNGEONS!!! :O


----------



## Runefox (Aug 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It'd be odd playing Mario on Playstation or Zelda on XBox. Kirby on PC? The Mods? No no ZELDA on PC. The fucking mod dungeons!!! THE FUCKING MOD DUNGEONS!!! :O


Now you understand.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It'd be odd playing Mario on Playstation or Zelda on XBox. Kirby on PC? The Mods? No no ZELDA on PC. The fucking mod dungeons!!! THE FUCKING MOD DUNGEONS!!! :O


DLC dungeons.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

That too. Though knowing Nintendo, they'd probably just repackage old dungeons with shiny graphics as an anniversary gift. lol


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 12, 2013)

I didn't really care. I lost interest in Sonic after Sonic and Knuckles, and I did like Sonic Adventure 2, but I was fine with that being on the Gamecube.

I actually would like to play Nintendo titles on other consoles. Mostly because Nintendo seems to want to dick around with annoying ways of control and different things, but I just want to play modern Nintendo titles with a normal game pad, damnit!
And because it would mean I didn't have to have a separate Nintendo console to play their games.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2013)

I didn't go through it 'cause I never bought any of my games anyway.

If it happens to Nintendo, that's too bad, but I'm not getting multiple consoles to play all their games.


----------



## Icky (Aug 12, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'm asking this because I fear for the worst for Nintendo if the Wii U doesn't work out, and I need to know how to be able to transition to Sony and Microsoft consoles without feeling sick (*I have a special attachment to Nintendo that's practically gotten emotional, maybe a little obsessive*).



You don't say?


----------



## Conker (Aug 12, 2013)

I didn't deal with anything because I was never a rabid fanboy. 

They're fucking video games.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 14, 2013)

I got lucky. I was young enough that I pretty much went straight from a Genesis in the house, to having a Gamecube and GBA, which was basically Sonic's next home.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 14, 2013)

Bought a PS2. As kewl as Sega hardware was, getting attached to it is just stupid.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 14, 2013)

Well gee Jimmy, I went to counseling and self help groups, then support groups...I'm so lucky I didn't slit my wrists over a video game company or console.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

DerekFoxtail said:


> I got lucky. I was young enough that I pretty much went straight from a Genesis in the house, to having a Gamecube and GBA, which was basically Sonic's next home.



How is that lucky?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, heaven forbid if you care about a game company.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, heaven forbid if you care about a game company.



There's caring, and being creepy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't understand why the OP's has the mindset on "lolololol Nintendo is gonna bomb because no Wii U titles this year" a side from WWHD and Pikmin 3 it has mostly been a 3DS year (Firm Wang, M&L4, SMT4, Pokemon X/Y, PxZ and ALBW)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I don't understand why the OP's has the mindset on "lolololol *QQ* Nintendo is gonna bomb because no Wii U titles this year" a side from WWHD and Pikmin 3 it has mostly been a 3DS year (Firm Wang, M&L4, SMT4, Pokemon X/Y, PxZ and ALBW)



fixed.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> There's caring, and being creepy.


What. Has anyone in this thread been even remotely creepy? In relation to the topic?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> fixed.


There's so many nintendo haters here, I just stop caring.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> What. Has anyone in this thread been even remotely creepy? In relation to the topic?



I wouldn't say creepy, but it's definitely _something_. I'm all for brand loyalty but...
"I need to know how to be able to transition to Sony and Microsoft consoles *without feeling sick* (I have a *special attachment* to Nintendo that's *practically gotten emotional*, maybe *a little obsessive*"

I'm the only one besides Arshes that sees something kiiiiinda strange about that?^


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I wouldn't say creepy, but it's definitely _something_. I'm all for brand loyalty but...
> "I need to know how to be able to transition to Sony and Microsoft consoles *without feeling sick* (I have a *special attachment* to Nintendo that's *practically gotten emotional*, maybe *a little obsessive*"
> 
> I'm the only one besides Arshes that sees something kiiiiinda strange about that?^



It would be perfectly understandable, were the OP eight years old.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 14, 2013)

psh I mostly think Nintendo is probably slowly moving itself into the handheld market only, I mean some games for the WiiU can be played with just the game pad.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I wouldn't say creepy, but it's definitely _something_. I'm all for brand loyalty but...
> "I need to know how to be able to transition to Sony and Microsoft consoles *without feeling sick* (I have a *special attachment* to Nintendo that's *practically gotten emotional*, maybe *a little obsessive*"
> 
> I'm the only one besides Arshes that sees something kiiiiinda strange about that?^


Honestly being obsessive about video games is... pretty normal, especially in the context of the fandom we're in.

I'd feel pretty sick too, honestly. It'd mean the style of games I'm interested in are dying out.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Honestly being obsessive about video games is... pretty normal, especially in the context of the fandom we're in.
> 
> I'd feel pretty sick too, honestly. It'd mean the style of games I'm interested in are dying out.


...Obsessive isnt ever normal, being obsessive over anything isnt healthy either


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> ...Obsessive isnt ever normal, being obsessive over anything isnt healthy either


Sorry, you're right. What I was trying to say was that there's -a lot- of people like that, but even then, I'm probably just seeing that because of the places and people I hang out with.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

I can't fathom the thought of someone getting physically ill, receiving and actual physiological ailment because they had to "transition" to a platform. 
I suppose I can understand an emotional attachment. Who DIDN'T grow up with Nintendo in this thread? But really? Getting SICK? That's being a tryhard fan.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I can't fathom the thought of someone getting physically ill, receiving and actual physiological ailment because they had to "transition" to a platform.
> I suppose I can understand an emotional attachment. Who DIDN'T grow up with Nintendo in this thread? But really? Getting SICK? That's being a tryhard fan.


Sega consoles are like twinkies.
Figure that shit out.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I can't fathom the thought of someone getting physically ill, receiving and actual physiological ailment because they had to "transition" to a platform.
> I suppose I can understand an emotional attachment. Who DIDN'T grow up with Nintendo in this thread? But really? Getting SICK? That's being a tryhard fan.



Sega roolz fak u nintentard :v

When I was younger I was HARDCORE SEGA FAN NUMBER ONE. Sure it was a bit saddening to hear Sega dropped out of the console business, but then they kept making games and nary a fuck was given. Besides, the Dreamcast controller sucked harder than the N64's.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I can't fathom the thought of someone getting physically ill, receiving and actual physiological ailment because they had to "transition" to a platform.
> I suppose I can understand an emotional attachment. Who DIDN'T grow up with Nintendo in this thread? But really? Getting SICK? That's being a tryhard fan.


Because he was being _entirely_ literal. Let's pick apart every word in the OP's post and condemn him for it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok.



Falaffel said:


> Sega consoles are like twinkies.
> Figure that shit out.



Don't you EVER compare Sega's good consoles to those disgusting pastries. I will hang you with your tongue. QAQ


----------



## Runefox (Aug 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> There's so many nintendo haters here, I just stop caring.


I don't hate Nintendo. I just think DK's been running the hardware R&D department for the past 20 years.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I don't hate Nintendo.



Same, I just want them to do better. Trolling got Microsoft's ass in gear anyway. \:3/


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you EVER compare Sega's good consoles to those disgusting pastries. I will hang you with your tongue. QAQ


Jokes on you, my tongue fell out do to the excessive amount of twinkies/doughnuts I've consumed


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Jokes on you, my tongue fell out do to the excessive amount of twinkies/doughnuts I've consumed



Your badge and gun. On my desk now. You're done here.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Ok.


No, it's not okay.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Your badge and gun. On my desk now. You're done here.


I guess one could say... Game Over


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

No continues.



SirRob said:


> No, it's not okay.



:c


----------



## Wrobel (Aug 14, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> how did you deal with the transition?


Since I have never had the means or want to buy more than one console at a time I always had to choose the one that most interested me and had the games I wanted to play. Eventually I found I was no longer buying sega or nintendo consoles. I guess it's easier for some people. 

Though I do sympathize that something you apparently cherish is being taken from you, the fact that you are becoming ill over a game console is somewhat unsettling.


> play new Sonic games


Man, I haven't done that since the 90's.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 14, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Sega roolz fak u nintentard :v
> 
> When I was younger I was HARDCORE SEGA FAN NUMBER ONE. Sure it was a bit saddening to hear Sega dropped out of the console business, but then they kept making games and nary a fuck was given. Besides, the Dreamcast controller sucked harder than the N64's.


OH HELLS NAH
There was nothing wrong with the Dreamcast controller


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> a side from WWHD and Pikmin 3


Oh and the wonderful 101.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> OH HELLS NAH
> There was nothing wrong with the Dreamcast controller



Except that it grinded your fingers into gnarled nubs. lol


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 14, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> OH HELLS NAH
> There was nothing wrong with the Dreamcast controller



It felt weird in my hands, something about that analogue stick placement always seemed off. Saturn controller is best Sega controller.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> It felt weird in my hands, something about that analogue stick placement always seemed off. Saturn controller is best Sega controller.



It was the handles and yes the stick placement that got me. 
Quantum Fighterpad doe...


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It was the handles and yes the stick placement that got me.
> Quantum Fighterpad doe...



Looks like a Mad Catz controller I had. It was better than the Sega one but the underlying design was still flawed. If I had to describe the grip needed to hold it I'd go with 'folding a book backwards to break in the spine while giving a thumbs up'.

(so how long until you make a 'Best Controller' thread?)


----------



## Runefox (Aug 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Except that it grinded your fingers into gnarled nubs. lol



I remember playing Guilty Gear X with it... You literally cannot play past a certain point without developing callouses or blisters. I also remember trying to file down the pointy D-pad and it only making matters worse.

Also, the cord being on the bottom of the controller: Both a blessing and a curse, depending on how far away you were sitting from the console.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> There's so many nintendo haters here, I just stop caring.



I don't think it's much Nintendo hate, as much hate towards what Nintendo is progressing towards. Hate might be better substituted for frustration. I'm just saying the OP's topics are borderline creepy in phrasing and wording. It's not that I have an issue with others discussing Nintendo because there have been very reasonable posts about it. I feel the OP's behavior is just creepy. It's like 2 sentences half the time with nothing really to contribute but something akin to an 8 year old trying to play with the big boys.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2013)

Speaking of forum users' behaviors, I don't like Impact. He keeps trying to get in bed with me.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 14, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Speaking of forum users' behaviors, I don't like Impact. He keeps trying to get in bed with me.



To be fair he's not the only one.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 14, 2013)

Everyone seems to be worried about Nintendo going third party. Fun fact- Nintendo makes more money than Microsoft and Sony's gaming divisions do. The entire gaming industry is facing a crunch, but people make a huge deal out of it if something bad happens to the company with the largest fan base.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 14, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I don't think it's much Nintendo hate, as much hate towards what Nintendo is progressing towards. Hate might be better substituted for frustration. I'm just saying the OP's topics are borderline creepy in phrasing and wording. It's not that I have an issue with others discussing Nintendo because there have been very reasonable posts about it. I feel the OP's behavior is just creepy. It's like 2 sentences half the time with nothing really to contribute but something akin to an 8 year old trying to play with the big boys.


It doesn't really apply OP himself, Rather than other users here.


SirRob said:


> Speaking of forum users' behaviors, I don't like Impact. He keeps trying to get in bed with me.


I would rather have sex with Stratadrake than with you.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Looks like a Mad Catz controller I had. It was better than the Sega one but the underlying design was still flawed. If I had to describe the grip needed to hold it I'd go with 'folding a book backwards to break in the spine while giving a thumbs up'.
> 
> (so how long until you make a 'Best Controller' thread?)



No need. 

It'd go like this:

Uno
Dos
Tres

[/thread]

Cuz I'm right as fuck.



Arshes Nei said:


> *I don't think it's much Nintendo hate, as much hate towards what Nintendo is progressing towards. Hate might be better substituted for frustration.* I'm just saying the OP's topics are borderline creepy in phrasing and wording. It's not that I have an issue with others discussing Nintendo because there have been very reasonable posts about it. I feel the OP's behavior is just creepy. It's like 2 sentences half the time with nothing really to contribute but something akin to an 8 year old trying to play with the big boys.



Oh my fucking Christ, someone is catching on.

EDIT: Remember how we were talking elsewhere about Nintendo being afraid of the Internet? Well, If you type in Falcon Punch in YouTube, you'll notice Captain Falcon's most heroic and epic moment with 5 million views is now missing as of recently. QnQ


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Tres


What's that Street Fighter Anthology machine?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> What's that Street Fighter Anthology machine?



That's a good question. I don't know. Seems to be just a collection of Capcom arcade fighters strictly for arcades. Like the Danmaku thing in the center being a collection of bullet Hell shooters.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 15, 2013)

I feel like the odd one out in liking the N64 controller. A fuck of a lot better than the Gamecube one.

Although SNES will always be the best, IMO.
Not too many buttons, not too little buttons, and no fucking analog sticks.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 15, 2013)

Shortly after Sonic HEroes I was like "Oh no." And Sonic faded from my gaming memory for a while. I didn't want to watch one of my favorite series become a malformed zombie.

Then Generations and some good collections of older games happened and now all is well.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 15, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Shortly after Sonic HEroes I was like "Oh no." And Sonic faded from my gaming memory for a while. I didn't want to watch one of my favorite series become a malformed zombie.


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONIC

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOES.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 17, 2013)

Now that I think about it I loved the Sonic Advanced games. They were solid.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 17, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Now that I think about it I loved the Sonic Advanced games. They were solid.


I'd agree. For the time, they were pretty impressive graphically and the varied gameplay was a nice touch (except for Big), but the voice acting and the lip sync were horrendous (at least in SA1; SA2 was _OK_). It made it extremely campy and bad in a good way.


----------

